# Audiophiles - Hifi Officianados



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You are a boring bunch of fekkers.

Turning off the display on an amp does NOT lead to a noticeable improvement in sound quality.

Buying speaker cable the diameter of the channel tunnel is NOT a worthwhile excercise.

Get a life.

phoTToniq


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> You are a boring bunch of fekkers. Â
> 
> Buying speaker cable the diameter of the channel tunnel is NOT a worthwhile excercise.
> 
> phoTToniq


Quite correct you need two lots of that size so that you can bi-wire the speakers :


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Get a life.


Great advice - cheers


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You mean they've made an improvement on the record player for 45's then? Damn I was just getting used to those push buttons as well! ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

> You are a boring bunch of fekkers. Â
> 
> Turning off the display on an amp does NOT lead to a noticeable improvement in sound quality.
> 
> ...


Quick question - how do you know?

If you can't hear the difference then that doesn't mean that other's can't ! Â And I assure u some can, with the right gear and the right room.

Is it less sad to hanker after automobile excellence than it is musical excellence? No.

Damian


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

So I'm wasting my time enhancing sound quality by putting CDs in the freezer and coating the rim with green felt tip pen before playing them ??

And the speaker stands shouldn't be filled with sand from Cornwall ?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone know how to re-spool the tape on my Soft Machine 8 track album ? :-[


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Whats tape?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Get a life.
> 
> phoTToniq


Are these available at TK Maxx?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

PS Were you thinking of afficianados?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

or Dr Banardos?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> PS Were you thinking of afficianados?


Nope it still sounds Spanish!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Fried green tomatoes...

Snaxo - YAAWWWWNNNNN - boring git. Get a bloody graphic equalizer and a spectrum analyzer in to your system. The more flashing lights and sliders to slide and knobs to twiddle THE BETTER!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Phottoniq - Â ;D Â 

Damian

PS I can turn the display off my CD player but as far as I (personally) am concerned it makes bugger all difference !


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

You can turn off the display on my brothers Naim gear too  I have to admit - there is a certain logic behind it.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

If I unplug my Amstrad gear at the wall the display lights go out also :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

> PS Were you thinking of afficianados?


no, i think he was probably thinking of 'afficionados'


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

No I think he was thinking of aficionados :

According to my spell checker


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

shit! you're right Nick

Serves me right for trusting http://www.dictionary.com doesn't it!!

here's the offending page!

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=afficionado


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No I think he was thinking of aficionados Â :
> 
> According to my spell checker Â


Doh


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Anyone know how to re-spool the tape on my Soft Machine 8 track album ? Â :-[


8 wheel drive ? 6 tail pipes.

Do you know when stop.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Like a dog with 2 d... er tails :


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I once read a review in a Hi Fi mag about some special cotton wool ear buds costing about Â£50 for a pack of 25. The reviewer said something like, "after cleaning my ears with the buds, I definitely noticed a difference, with the treble having more life, and the bass having more definition..." etc etc.

It wasn't April so I assume it was genuine, and I guess there's always someone out there who will pay to get the ultimate tiny improvement to quality, but it was rather taking the piss.

As for the display, I've tried turning the display on my CD player on and off and can honestly not notice any difference, even on the most subtle piece of music, but I'm quite happy for it to be there as a feature I suppose. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

No wonder aficionados sounds Spanish - according to my dictionary it is. it was originally used to describe fans of bull-fighting.


----------

